# Classical Music in Japan



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

A worthy read:

https://bachtrack.com/feature-classical-music-in-japan-december-2019

Japan knows & loves much more about Western Civilization than we know about them.:tiphat:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I used to speak to a Japanese guy on the old Google groups quite a bit and he would tell me about how popular CM was in Japan (he actually performed in choirs in annual performances of Beethoven's 9th). He said at the time that CM was used heavily in the media (TV, advertising, etc) and was going through a massive period of growth That was about 8 years ago but from what I've read in recent years it's becoming even more popular. Good on them.


----------

